# Summary of ViP622 & EHD Problems



## nKeith (Apr 20, 2008)

Here is a summary of the symptoms of an ailing ViP622 (L6.14) and 750 GB WD MyBook (Home Edition):

(1) No particular issue viewing either OTA or satellite programming.
(2) Pausing live programming _appears_ to work, but striking "Play" reverts to "Live TV."
(3) Playback of any DVR programs recorded prior to mid-July (date not certain) plays without any problem --- both on internal DVR or from programming previously transferred to EHD.
(4) Recordings after above date up to about one month ago exhibit extreme audio drop outs --- appearing only upon playback (frequently reported by others).
(5) Commencing about 6 weeks ago, recordings of undistorted live programming show the same drop-outs (4) plus *severe video break-ups *when played back.
(6) Presently, I am unable to transfer *any* programming to EHD (including programs recorded before mid-July). Transfer _appears_ to start, but after 5-10 minutes the transfer(?) ceases with Error 855. Nothing from this aborted attempt is seen on EHD and the program on the DVR appears intact.
(7) I suspect that the audio dropouts and the distorted video recorded on internal DVR are separate issues --- as these two problems did not commence concurrently.

Most of these issues have been reported to Dish. I'm patiently (but not for much longer) awaiting a software update that techs say (hopefully) may correct these problems.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

(6) That happens to me but only occasionally with a WD 500GB Essential. My workaround is to choose option 1 - Manage... to get the drive fully active before attempting a Send.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Sounds like a problem not routinely handled. But....

First, I always hit "Manage" first to power up and I always watch until the 5 second countdown has counted down at least 30 seconds. If it doesn't start within two minutes which happens occasionally, I cancel and start over. I have to be careful when I come back to check on it as sometimes the system is stopped and thinking for a minute or two.

Second the instructions for an 855 error read as follows:



> Symptom
> Error 855
> 
> Cause
> ...


If you've tried all this, you should ask tech support for a replacement box.


----------



## nKeith (Apr 20, 2008)

I have just spoken with a Dish TSR and I'm informed that a software update to correct the myriad of problems with my ViP622 (18 months' old) proved unsuccessful (Fact or fiction? Who knows?). 

The only solution offered to me is to send a refurbished ViP622. Although new 622s were available, they could not be supplied. I asked if I could receive a ViP722. The response was that this was possible only by paying a $200 "upgrade" fee (+monthly leasing fee!).

This left me with no sensible option other than to accept the refurbished ViP622 with no hope of being able to save the older recordings that are intact, but cannot be transferred to EHD (just one of my complaints with my current 622).

During the entirety of my discussion with the TSR it became readily clear that current customers are at a distinct disadvantage, and when I politely drew this matter to the TSR's attention, he readily agreed that this made perfectly good sense to him!!!

Have any other current Dish subscribers with misbehaving 622s been any more successful in "upgrading" to 722, but absent the draconian terms presented to me?

Keith


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

nKeith said:


> Have any other current Dish subscribers with misbehaving 622s been any more successful in "upgrading" to 722, but absent the draconian terms presented to me?
> Keith


Yes. Ask to speak with an Account Specialist (they do exist) and explain your issue with your 622 (politely; no threats of canceling service). Based on your length of service and payment history, they will work with you on getting a ViP722 to replace your 622.


----------

